# Sports in High School



## JV (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! I come here seeking a few questions. Some of you may already know I am unable to play football anymore (currently doing Cross Country for fall). I am looking at doing winter and spring sports also and am contemplating whether or not to try out for the Basketball team or join wrestling (for winter) and I am looking at potentially doing Baseball in the Spring (either HS or rec, if I do rec I am looking at doing Track again). I guess what I am trying to ask/see here is your personal experiences with any of these sports and tips for successfully making the team(s). Generally speaking, I am curious as to what sport's you guy's participated in while in high school/youth/college level, which one's you enjoyed the most, and what positions you even played in those sports. I guess this thread is for your opinion's on the aforementioned question (regarding thoughts on tryouts, etc..) and your personal experiences with sports in general.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 23, 2017)

Sports are great. Do what you enjoy most.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 23, 2017)

Only played Baseball in High School, but I believe any team sport has a positive effect on your future. You learn here that it takes a team to achieve a goal and its not only about you. So, as Teufel stated, just do what you like. I say give it all you got and always be a good teammate!


----------



## digrar (Jun 23, 2017)

High school sports aren't as big a deal down here, and being from a small town, we played sport with the adults from about 12-13 years of age. We play Aussie rules football regionally, against other towns in a 100 mile radius and in Summer play Basket Ball in a town competition, along with regional rep tournaments, playing with and against mates who we play footy with in Winter.
 Aussie rules especially prepared me well for Army. By the time I got to the Battalion, I'd already been hanging out with men for 6 years, in a scenario not too distant to a Rifle Company, a place with great camaraderie and relentless piss taking.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 23, 2017)

I ran track for two years, baseball for one. 

 Stopped doing all sports for junior and senior years because MEPS docs tend to not appreciate the limitating effects of orthopedic injuries, and those years are when some dudes tend to get way too aggressive for sports that have no meaning after graduation if you aren't playing in college.

Working the family farm for those two years beyond prepared me physically for any IET.  $.02


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 23, 2017)

I played football basketball and baseball, while surfing whenever I had the time. I also tried to bang as much poon and have as much fun as I could get away with. Have fun in High School, don't get in trouble, it only happens once...


----------



## CDG (Jun 23, 2017)

I played basketball, soccer, and ran track all 4 years.  I went to a very small private school, so these were all the options available.  I did mixed 6 volleyball one year, but the state decided not to keep that league going. I am glad I played as many sports as I did. Kept me out of trouble, and taught me a lot about teamwork. I was lucky to have a dad who taught me everything about hard work and personal accountability, but sports reinforced that also.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Jun 23, 2017)

Whichever sport(s) you decide to do, I recommend striving to earn a leadership position. Even if you aren't the designated "team captain," you can still serve as a positive influence to your fellow teammates. I loved being in a leadership position as much as I enjoyed competing (cross country and soccer). Whether you decide to apply to college or enlist, the experience of leading your guys will benefit you for years to come.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 25, 2017)

Wrestling. It teachers you how to suck, motivate yourself while still operating as a team, and gives you a well rounded level of fitness- you'll get a start in cardio, strength and mobility training. And you get to fuck people up.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 25, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Wrestling. It teachers you how to suck, motivate yourself while still operating as a team, and gives you a well rounded level of fitness- you'll get a start in cardio, strength and mobility training. And you get to fuck people up.



Agree. You could also partake in some martial arts and/ or combatatives outside of high school sports to better yourself.


----------



## JV (Jun 25, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Wrestling. It teachers you how to suck, motivate yourself while still operating as a team, and gives you a well rounded level of fitness- you'll get a start in cardio, strength and mobility training. And you get to fuck people up.



I have actually been very interested in it. A buddy of mine (who's dad is the coach) recommended that I join. The only problem I have with that though is unlike all of the other sports I previously mentioned, I have never wrestled before in my life. I don't know how hard it would be to grasp the concept I guess. I am eager and willing to learn though, so perhaps I will talk to him more about it.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 25, 2017)

Wrestling is like that. You have to try to see if you like it. We play baseball, basketball, football and etc but how often do we just ....wrestle?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 25, 2017)

Very good friends with folks who did a Cross Country / Wrestling / Track cycle who were studs at every event they did.

Each one builds on the the other.....Good luck....


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 25, 2017)

JV said:


> I have actually been very interested in it. A buddy of mine (who's dad is the coach) recommended that I join. The only problem I have with that though is unlike all of the other sports I previously mentioned, I have never wrestled before in my life. I don't know how hard it would be to grasp the concept I guess. I am eager and willing to learn though, so perhaps I will talk to him more about it.


I didn't wrestle until freshman year. In FL thats how it is for most guys. You catch on. Don't let that discourage you.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2017)

What branch of the Military are you looking at?


----------



## DozerB (Jun 25, 2017)

Play lacrosse. You get to legally slap people with your long pole as a form of recreation, something you will never get to do again (unless you join the Navy).


----------



## JV (Jun 25, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> What branch of the Military are you looking at?



Navy, hope to go down the SEAL route. There is a thread on here (a little cringe on my part now that I look back at it) titled Heart Surgery and BUD/S training. I have still yet to see a recruiter (my age limits me I believe).


----------



## JV (Jun 25, 2017)

DozerB said:


> Play lacrosse. You get to legally slap people with your long pole as a form of recreation, something you will never get to do again (unless you join the Navy).



Yes I also know a few people who do Lacrosse, but as with Wrestling, I have never had any personal experience with it. It does seem fun though. So many sports that are intriguing lol. Wish I could do them all.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 26, 2017)

Water polo. Low impact exercise and you get to beat the shit out of people the whole match as it's freestyle stroke with fists.

Plus if you want to do the squidly thing, the swimming component will help.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 26, 2017)

I wish we had a hockey or water pollo team while in high school. We got a hockey team the year after I graduated, which jades me some. 

I was a jv swimmer my freshman amd sophomore years, and a varsity swimmer my junior and senior years. I also played baseball my freshman year and golf my sophomore year. After that I decided I liked money too much and got a job at a really nice restaurant as a bus boy, making roughly $400 In tips a week plus whatever the minimum wage was. Looking back I should have played football but quit after 8th grade. I hit a growth spurt my freshman year, going from one of the shortest in the class to one of the tallest.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 26, 2017)

I played hockey, loved it.  A lot of guys would play lacrosse in the spring/summer.  

Have fun and work hard at whatever you choose.  Whatever sport you choose just hammer the fundamentals and you will have a pretty solid shot at making a team.  If you aren't the most athletically gifted, make fewer mistakes.

But seriously, have fun.


----------



## JV (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey guy's, I have a question and I didn't think it was proper to start a new thread for this. So......I was being a dumb ass and was speeding 47 mph in a 25...the cop gave me a ticket. There really isn't much on it to tell you the truth, but I am a juvenile and I was wondering how hefty the fines are and if I can get my license suspended. Should I take it to court? (I think I might have to). Anyways, it was a dumb move on my part and possibly for the better, since I will know from now on to keep my speed in check, just something else I need to learn from. Also, I have not had any traffic violations before hand. I live in Ohio (if that matters).


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ask your parents.


----------



## JV (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention this too, my tags expire tomorrow......The ticket just so happens to be the day before...But now I learnt my lesson


TLDR20 said:


> Ask your parents.



Understood.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2017)

JV said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this too, my tags expire tomorrow......The ticket just so happens to be the day before...But now I learnt my lesson



If you were my son and I paid your insurance, once I saw how much your ticket increased my premium, expired tags is an issue you'd not need to concern yourself with for quite a while.


----------



## JV (Jun 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you were my son and I paid your insurance, once I saw how much your ticket increased my premium, expired tags is an issue you'd not need to concern yourself with for quite a while.



I pay for my own as of now. Obviously, I will be trying to get a part time job soon to pay for the costs.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 30, 2017)

Internet ain't the place to seek advice my friend. If you don't have parents, ask a teacher. If you don't have teachers, ask a man you see in the grocery store who looks successful and accomplished. Both of those options are better than asking a Special Operations Forum full of strangers about a speeding ticket.


----------



## JV (Jun 30, 2017)

DozerB said:


> Internet ain't the place to seek advice my friend. If you don't have parents, ask a teacher. If you don't have teachers, ask a man you see in the grocery store who looks successful and accomplished. Both of those options are better than asking a Special Operations Forum full of strangers about a speeding ticket.



Understood.


----------



## digrar (Jun 30, 2017)

In parts of the my country, you'd be getting your car back from the impound in a month's time. Do it twice and they'll crush your car.


----------

